# Im getting mixed messages from this install🤔🤔



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

so here is what I came across fixing a customer's attempt at installing an overhead feed to a well house, something tells me either the guy has his degree in r e d n e c k engineering or they just couldn't decide weather or not to go with pvc or emt, the weatherhead is a 3/4 inch thread on and they used 1" pvc and tapered down the ends with what looks like to be a belt sanding job to fit into a 3/4 inch emt connector...
Oh and they also used 6/3 Romex conductors instead of THWN for the conductors,

Needless to say, I threw the 1 inch pvc out and used 3/4" GRC with a threaded end to fix this.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It matches up with all the junk in the back yard. Maybe those pill bottles laying on the ground has something to do with it.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm curious.... What will this be feeding? A shed or something like that.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

He stated it was a well house


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Easy said:


> I'm curious.... What will this be feeding? A shed or something like that.


A well house


----------

